# Votes on best Tyre Dressing?



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi all, I'm reasonably new to this.

So whats everybody's recommended Tyre Dressing, i'm looking for a good long lasting product?

Look forward to your replies.
thanks


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to put one of those graphs at the top of this thread, if that's possible.....


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

R30 said:


> Sounds like a good idea to put one of those graphs at the top of this thread, if that's possible.....


make a poll dont you mean


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

personally, megs high endurance. I changed for a little while to Giovanni Tyre shine but went back to megs as I found it lasted way longer.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

ive been using Megs Endurance for a while, but recently changed or had a shot of CG New Look Trim Gel on the tyres, not come to a conclusion over which is best yet. though the Trim gel is fantastic on trim surprisingly.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Been using SV Pneu for a while - gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Autosmart smart shine


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

Another vote for megs allthough i do want to try blackfire.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Blackfire Tyre Gel


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AutoGlym Rubber Cleaner is my current fave:

http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=LD&Range=3


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

I use the Blackfire stuff. Seems to last for ages.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

*trust me*

i use meg hot tyres,clear tall 750ml bottle and you can get it out of halfords,put it on with a old cutting of a sponge,very cost effect and lasts well,also turtle wax do a tall spray clear bottle and that's out halfords aswell,2 of them are clear liquid and that's very good :thumb::detailer:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pinnacle for me


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Is that ag rubber cleaner a gel ?


----------



## Rick ST (Feb 4, 2008)

Meguiars high endurance gel gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Another for Megs Endurance.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

peteb said:


> Is that ag rubber cleaner a gel ?


No its an oily solution but very good,

Cg New look for me.


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Megs for me :thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Not the norm but last well Turtlewax nanotech tyre shine


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

CG New Look Trim Gel for me.

Seems to last for ages!


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Just bought blackfire and it seems to last for ever...


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I have tried many many different tyre shine products as I really do like the tyre walls to be bling but I hate when the product spins off onto the paintwork or makes the wheels dirty quicker.

The best by far has to be Blackfire. It is well worth the extra pennies. Thats all I will be using from now on.


----------



## casper_Ac (Apr 3, 2008)

RussZS said:


> AutoGlym Rubber Cleaner is my current fave:
> 
> http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=LD&Range=3


gets my vote too...
better than anything else in a broad range of products ive used.


----------



## Matt G (May 16, 2007)

Blackfire


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

Megs Endurance. nice matte sheen.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I was torn between the Blackfire and the CG's New Look and eventually, after much deliberation went for the New Look ('cos it was a bit cheaper and I'm a tight sod :lol. Glad I did though as I'm extremely happy with it - great durability and the 500ml bottle will last anyone ages as you only need a tiny amount on a small sponge. I've been lightly 'buffing' over mine with a dry cloth after doing all four tyres as I prefer a slightly more 'satin' finish. Not that the gel is overly shiney - it isn't, it's just my personal preference for a less glossy look for tyres.
Works great on door shut seals, engine bay hoses and any rubber or plastic components.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My own car Blackfire tire gel

Clients a mix of either highstyle, Trim wizard, Blackfire Tire gel


----------



## b5byt (Apr 19, 2008)

Megs for me :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I've got a can of something called nielsen tyre varnish in the garage which was donated by a neighbour who runs a bodyshop, leave it dry for a shiny look or buff it off when it becomes tacky for an oem look.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been using Swissvax Pneu and its pretty ggod but is empty so i'm going to try Blackfire - where's the best place to get it from?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

evobaz said:


> I've been using Swissvax Pneu and its pretty ggod but is empty so i'm going to try Blackfire - where's the best place to get it from?


Polished Bliss


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

You can try Adam's V.R.T. for tyre dressing.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Blackfire for sunday best
AG Rubber Plus 5 for 'normal' use


----------



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys, I'm going to try both Megs and Blackfire.. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

chris197sport said:


> Another vote for megs allthough i do want to try blackfire.


Ditto :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I use AG Bumper Care. Gives new look sheen rather than a shine (I don't like shiny tyres).


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

just thought i would give my opinion o this topic.

Blackfire is incredible stuff:thumb:

thanks to polished bliss


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

hi guys, i've tried loads over the years, from the cheap sh~t in halfords and various places to online stuff. The AG tyre dressing is great but only lasts a few days, Carplan (i know)do a spray can called wet look tyres, that works very well (stays black for a good week or so even in the deep winter)and is only about £3 a can, and can be got from anywhere, but the daddy of the tyre stuff (for me) is *Megs High Endurance*, lasts for weeks. Although i just got some blackfire form polished bliss(thanks guys) and haven't tried it yet, waiting for the megs to give up the fight first.

Sorry about the waffling on guys.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't shoot me! But I am quite pleased with TW Nano extreme gel. seems to be still black 2 weeks on....my old can of tyre slik normally lasted 2 days tops!

Just my 2p.


----------



## vala (Mar 18, 2008)

hus55 said:


> just thought i would give my opinion o this topic.
> 
> Blackfire is incredible stuff:thumb:
> 
> thanks to polished bliss


what applicator do you guys use to apply this blackfire tyre gel?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

To date I've used AG Tyre dressing - very good
Megs Tyre dressing - so, so
Autosmart HighStyle - Very good, but can leave residue on the bodywork
And finally Zaino Z16 - Excellent finish and no residue.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nielsens brilliance , also designed for arches , and it lasts ,


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

vala said:


> what applicator do you guys use to apply this blackfire tyre gel?


Just bought Blackfire and tried it a few days ago - so far so good.

I got an applicator sponge in the box with it from Polished Bliss.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Blackfire is real good !

as evobaz said , it comes with its own applicator


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Blackfire tire gel for me i order it from the states so much cheaper.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Blackfire tire gel for me i order it from the states so much cheaper.


Like every other product !

Rip off Britain


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

For me, APC the tyres up nicely and scrub the previous crap off

Then when wet from the rinse apply Megs Hyper Dressing 4:1 all over the tyre with a spray head. Then repeat once its dry. 

Had Mr Johnnyopolis and Mr AndyC asking what I had used on my tyres only the other day. 

I have to say, it was a tip shamelessly stolen from L200 Steve a couple of years back

And its seen me right till now as well. Although Hyper Dressing is a bit pricey, when diluted (it can be done so even more than 4:1) it really gets results for me


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I favour Mothers Reflections Advanced Tire Care applied with a Professional Tyre Dresser. All four tyres take just a few minutes to coat and the results are not too 'in your face'. That is, the tyres are not too shiny - they just look like new tyres. There is no spattering onto the bodywork when you drive and the product is very economical - one spray bottle should last 2-3 years.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm using Surf City Garage 'Beyond Black Tyre Dressing'. Nice medium shine finish like new but not too sure on longevity.....
May try Blackfire next, Polished BLiss hey.......


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Try I4Detailing's Tyre Gloss excellent stuff easy to apply and long lasting


----------



## 60s mod (Jan 26, 2008)

blackfire, superb lasts ages


----------

